

Windows Is The OS Of The Cloud, Says Microsoft - mindcrime
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/11/windows_cloud_os_teched/

======
mtgx
Really? Is that why they just partnered with Canonical for Azure? Microsoft
needs to stop sending mixed messages/lying to different audiences.

